# Apache Webserver



## laempisch (12. Oktober 2001)

Hallo Allerseits,
ich weiss nicht, ob das hier hin gehört aber es war mir am plausibelsten.
Also ich suche ein gutes Deutsches Tutorial um Apache auf einem Win2000 professional Rechner zu betreiben. Wenn mir jemand weiterhelfen kann, dann schonmal dank im vorraus.

MfG
laempisch


----------



## Dunsti (12. Oktober 2001)

Hi,

ich hab da die Tage mal ne Seite gefunden: http://www.bananajoe.de 

ist zwar deutsch, aber recht knapp. Ich hoffe es hilft.

Gruß
Dunsti


----------



## laempisch (12. Oktober 2001)

*danke*

danke für die schnelle Antwort dunsti.
Ich versuchs mal mit der Seite.

MfG
laempisch


----------



## Flame (16. Oktober 2001)

*hehe*

eine gute anleitung zur konfiguration 

http://www.webmeister.ch/default.htm

hat mir sehr gehelft *lol*


----------



## Sibbe2k (17. Oktober 2001)

ich hab auch ein gutes:
Apache Webserver unter Windows 

Viel Spaß!

bis dann sibbe2k;-)


----------



## laempisch (18. Oktober 2001)

*Danke die 2te )*

@sibbe2k, FLAmE

Danke für eure Antworten. ich hab´s jetzt geschafft. läuft wunderbar.


MfG
laempisch


----------



## apache (2. November 2001)

Schon mal auf http://www.apache-service.de nachgesehen?


----------

